# question about wood defects



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Many here talk about spalting, burls, and other imperfections increasing the value of the lumber due to the way it enhances the wood's appearance. I'm fine with that.
My question - what do those imperfections do to the strength of the wood itself? Say you're slicing a tree into boards that has moderate imperfections - does it change how it must be handled in a planer or tablesaw? Does it seriously degrade the strength of the final product?

I think we can ignore discussing cracks, beetle damage, and utterly rotten wood - none of that looks particularly attractive.


----------



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

Burls and wildly figured wood have grains running in chaotic directions. So normal rules about routing., planing, jointing etc are pretty much out the window. Best thing you can do it take off the absolute minimal amount of material at a time. Expect some tear out with some of these tools and pray for the best. 

I have heard that coating in mineral spirits and using a hand plane works very well. As it does with end grain also. A random orbit sander without the holes punched through the sand paper should also work well for sanding.

I would probably use a rub on oil as opposed to any brush on finish.

As for strength, I am not really sure. I am sure that others may have some insight here. Generally overlapping grains like in plywood are stronger but in burl they are just running many different directions not overlapping per se. 

Great question I hope someone can help on the strength part.

Wayne


----------



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

P.S.
I haven't had much trouble with other figured wood because you can still see which way it is running. And with all expensive wood I take my time removing very little material at a time.

P.P.S. I happen to like Cracks, Beetle damage, and slightly rotten wood. To me, they can be harder to find (in workable pieces) than most exotic wood that I can pick up on demand at a number of places here in the city.

Just my .02

Wayne


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Well to each his own of course - but it's pretty hard to apply a good surface finish when the sawdust from powderpost beetles keeps flaking off :laughing:

I would like to hear from people about strength or whatnot. It'd also be interesting to hear whether people actively try to kill any fungi before actually using the wood. Be a shame to find your dining room table the prime source of black mold in your house.


----------



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

When using reclaimed wood that has mold or mildew, I make sure to wear good respiratory protection, immediately throw my clothes in the wash when I'm done and take a shower immediately. I also tend to sand the majority of it off of the wood when using it for a project.

As for it being a problem when the project is complete, I am pretty sure the finish will handle the rest. I doubt very seriously that any fungi can live under several coats of any kind of finish BUT.... I am no expert in desirable fungi ecosystems other than knowing that cool and wet are a good start. So, that being said, another good question and use fungi infested wood at your own risk.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't particularly think mold and whatnot would be a big problem except for someone who is hypersensitive to it. But, I've been wrong before about the small stuff. I don't always apply a finish to things I've made with wood either, preferring the natural colors and fade that occurs over time. My current project, a black walnut TV entertainment system won't have any finishes at all.


----------



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

Speaking of allergies: I am highly allergic to mold and mildew. Ironic right? But I never have problems with my finished pieces so I guess that's a good sign. 

The reason I replied though, is to warn you to remember that many people who have nut allergies are allergic to walnut wood. Just a thought. I would guess if it isn't finished, it could have some effect on them. 

Also remember to wear good respiratory protection when working with walnut even if you have a collection system. It is one of those woods that is known to wreak havoc on your lungs.

Luckily, I am not allergic to nuts and I LOVE working with figured walnut!

Sounds like you will be making a beautiful piece.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*imperfections*

Wood with figure and runout is not as stable as straight grain wood. But it is usually better looking. It is also more prone to cracking wnen drying as well. Hope this helps.:smile:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

generally speaking, you can't rely on burl woods for strength ... they're for beauty, not structural integrity.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Wood strength is a subject that has sub-subjects within sub-sub-subjects. It is a science. Wheels within wheels within a spiral array . . . you get the idea. Any defect will decrease natures perfect plan for wood strength, especially where tension and MOE etc. is concerned. 

As to your dining room table being a source for black mold that's pretty outside the realm of reasonable possibilities. Black mold needs a considerable amount of sustained moisture and a substrate that can accommodate it. You would need to hook up a mister to your table in order to promote it. The "curse" of the King Tut treasures (and many of the ancient world treasures) that killed those who came into contact with those treasures were almost certainly due to the inhalation of mold spores much like "black mold". 

Dry your wood properly and keep it dry and you won't have mold spore inhalation worries. At least not from your dining table. 





.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Well the dining room table example was more to make a point than anything. I certainly wouldn't expect it to be a source of contamination.

It was just something that came to mind, reading about all these molded woods that you guys cultivate for the colors. I'd absolutely be worried about inhaling mold spores while working the wood - which is of course where a good dust control system comes into play. It's not like we're the first people to encounter moldy and rotted wood - so it can't be that bad.


----------

